# Wham-O squirrel.



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

This pic is one I posted on Mel's site around appx 14 or 15 years ago. I bought a vintage Whamo (1960's?), still in the package, but of course the original gum rubber bands had rotted. I ordered latex bands from Bill in Texas, and they worked pretty well as you can see. 
This Wham-O has served me well, despite suffering a few fork hits with steel. I also had gum rubber bands on it in the same Era from Flatband, and those would seriously zip 3/8" steel balls and hex nuts through the air across my frog pond at Lilly pads, water bugs, etc. 
These old Wham-O's with good bands should not be underestimated for small game hunting and vermin control. Of course, we know it's the bands and ammo anyhow that provide the lethality and power, but many look at these simple old wooden frames as toys, which they are not.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a couple of them in the past and I mean the past, and they got shot alot. I was thinking about them the other day and trying to figure out what ever happened to them. I hope they're still out there somewhere and someone is still shooting them.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This is actually my first time seeing a Wham-O! Thank you for that! I’d bet that thing was fun to shoot. I’m still relatively new to slingshots..is the National Slingshot Association still in operation?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I still remember as a kid, having to draw back and shoot fast before the bands slipped out of the slots. Those old stock bands back in the 60's were just too short for me, so I always had them maxed out. It took me a while to learn how to mount them so that they wouldn't slip out back then. Now a days a toothpick in a fold would be a good start in them


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I googled it (inside joke). No actually I found this from our own forum back in 2012. Looks like a topic I might just leave be. Interesting though. https://slingshotforum.com/topic/19421-national-slingshot-association/


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that was my first *factory made* slingshot,i got it for my 10th Bday,from my Uncle Henry,after he saw my *stick* slingshot,lol.yes he was a shooter back in his day too.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

"I googled it (inside joke). No actually I found this from our own forum back in 2012. Looks like a topic I might just leave be. Interesting" though. https://slingshotfor...ot-association/
Edited by Sandstorm,

Yes, interesting topic indeed... ever seen the "Thunderbirds" he filmed while canoeing in the 70's with the alleged 20 plus foot wingspan? He was on a forum 15 years or so ago (Melchoir's?), telling us about the giant mythical birds he captured on film.

We have them in Maine, but up here the wingspan is only 6' to 7' and we call them Turkey vultures.????

If you look on Youtube it's under "Living Giant Thunderbirds Flying". 




The narration is priceless... best watched with a glass of single malt Dalmore when you need a good laugh. ????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hoss said:


> I had a couple of them in the past and I mean the past, and they got shot alot. I was thinking about them the other day and trying to figure out what ever happened to them. I hope they're still out there somewhere and someone is still shooting them.
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


 I thinking taking a crack at one some rain days .


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I had a couple of them in the past and I mean the past, and they got shot alot. I was thinking about them the other day and trying to figure out what ever happened to them. I hope they're still out there somewhere and someone is still shooting them.
> ...


Great idea, I'd like to see it when you get it done.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Maniac said:


> "I googled it (inside joke). No actually I found this from our own forum back in 2012. Looks like a topic I might just leave be. Interesting" though. https://slingshotfor...ot-association/
> Edited by Sandstorm,
> 
> Yes, interesting topic indeed... ever seen the "Thunderbirds" he filmed while canoeing in the 70's with the alleged 20 plus foot wingspan? He was on a forum 15 years or so ago (Melchoir's?), telling us about the giant mythical birds he captured on film.
> ...


&#8230;wow&#8230; hmm&#8230;interesting.. guy&#8230;  . Someday I'll have to get the full story on that debacle. Today is not that day though! Lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I had a couple of them in the past and I mean the past, and they got shot alot. I was thinking about them the other day and trying to figure out what ever happened to them. I hope they're still out there somewhere and someone is still shooting them.
> ...


That's a great idea! Look at that diagram!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I've got one LNIB with the original bands and ammo. I've never shot it for preservation reasons, but the way the slot is cut has always worried me as a point of weakness. I'd be all over it just because if it was grooved for bands

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------

